# Any UK mummies or mummies-to-be interested on a mummy get together??



## chetnaz

I've noticed that there are some mummies arranging a meet up on the baby club section and thought it was a good idea and may be nice to arrange one for us multiple mummies!

Would any of you lovely ladies be interested in meeting up for a coffee and a chat? I've noticed there's quite a few of us in the Essex area and was thinking maybe we could meet up in Bluewater or Lakeside? 

Just thought it would be nice to get to know you lovely ladies in "real life" and to see your gorgeous twins :)


----------



## Laura2919

Sounds good.. :thumbup: If you want me there :haha:


----------



## chetnaz

definately! :)


----------



## Mea

Shame I am so far away would love to meet you both.


----------



## chetnaz

I would loved to have met you too Maria. Oxfordshire is very far, I have an aunt and uncle that lives down that way. No way you can plan a trip down this end? Do you drive? Would have loved to see your cuties. x


----------



## cazd

count me in!

Lakeside or bluewater... they're both close for me xx


----------



## _Vicky_

wellllll I am possible that way at the end of June - thats if you plan lakeside not bluewater xxx


----------



## chetnaz

I'm ok with either Vicky so if the other laides are good with Lakeside its fine by me. Woooo we gonna meet up, getting quite excited now! :happydance:
Also just a thought occured to me, the attention we get with the twins is mad usually, how much attention are we going to get if we all turn up with our twins in tow lol. 

Any other ladies interested? Also when is best for everyone? Vicky can do June, is that good for everyone else? Also when in June were you thinking Vicky?


----------



## fuzzylu

oh would have loved to meet some more twin mums, but i live to far from there. 

you would get lots of attention lol

xx


----------



## Mea

Just had a look to see how far it would have been to come along and its 110 miles, not sure i could do that on my own with all 3 in the car!! Thats a shame.


----------



## chetnaz

Oh wow that is a long way! That is a shame hun, would have loved to meet you. :(

Fuzzylu real shame you can't come either. I'm just wondering if there are any twin mummies on here that live close to you and Mea. Maybe you could arrange to meet with them? Just a thought. x


----------



## _Vicky_

chetnaz said:


> I'm ok with either Vicky so if the other laides are good with Lakeside its fine by me. Woooo we gonna meet up, getting quite excited now! :happydance:
> Also just a thought occured to me, the attention we get with the twins is mad usually, how much attention are we going to get if we all turn up with our twins in tow lol.
> 
> Any other ladies interested? Also when is best for everyone? Vicky can do June, is that good for everyone else? Also when in June were you thinking Vicky?

haha cant wait to see how much attention we get - Fynn and Sam hold hands and sing too hahahahahahaha. 

OK well I am in Chelmsford for my sisters on the 30th June for her 40th so could maybe come up a few days before that? When were you thinking?


----------



## Nut_Shake

I want to come!!!!!!!!


----------



## chetnaz

The more the merrier!


----------



## chetnaz

_Vicky_ said:


> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> I'm ok with either Vicky so if the other laides are good with Lakeside its fine by me. Woooo we gonna meet up, getting quite excited now! :happydance:
> Also just a thought occured to me, the attention we get with the twins is mad usually, how much attention are we going to get if we all turn up with our twins in tow lol.
> 
> Any other ladies interested? Also when is best for everyone? Vicky can do June, is that good for everyone else? Also when in June were you thinking Vicky?
> 
> haha cant wait to see how much attention we get - Fynn and Sam hold hands and sing too hahahahahahaha.
> 
> OK well I am in Chelmsford for my sisters* on the 30th June for her 40th so could maybe come up a few days before that? * When were you thinking?Click to expand...

This seems fine for me hun, I've checked my diary and aparently I'm not booked up for all of the next two years! :haha:

The ladies who have said they'd be interested is end of June ok for you?


----------



## _Vicky_

chetnez haha that made me laugh @20 years lol

nutshake COME COME COME COME heheheheh


----------



## cazd

yay nutshake too :wohoo:

I'm the same... free the end of June - just not the 15th - that's my hubby's bday.

Is there an eatery in Lakeside that'll fit all of our prams?!
I guess there's the boardwalk outside bit. that won't be so busy if we go on a weekday.

What were you guys thinking? weekday or weekend?


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yea I'm good for end of june, and a weekday is good as it won't be as busy there.

I can just imagine peoples faces when we are walking around lakeside, hahahahaha! Ill be bringing my camera! Xx


----------



## _Vicky_

would have to be weekday for me i am back home on the 30th 

How about wednesday the 29th then?


----------



## Laura2919

I cant come :cry: I work Monday to Friday and wouldnt be able to make it on a weekday. 

Have fun ladies xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Could we do tues 28th? The babies have their last swimming lesson at midday on the 29th. Is that ok for people??


----------



## chetnaz

Weekday suits me too although I'm gutted Laura cant come! Laura, I can meet you on a seperate occasion on a weekend hun, I'm pretty much free all the time, any excuse to go out! That's if you want me! :blush:


----------



## chetnaz

Nut_Shake said:


> Could we do tues 28th? The babies have their last swimming lesson at midday on the 29th. Is that ok for people??

Fine by me if its ok with Vicky and Cazd


----------



## Laura2919

Definitely.. 

Ahh you ladies will have fun. Better ring the coffee shop and book the whole place out with all the little bubs that are gonna be in tow! lol


----------



## chetnaz

I think it'll be hilarious. I'm sure we'll be attracting alot of attention - desending on Lakeside with our twinnies! They'll be wondering what's going on. :)


----------



## chetnaz

Laura2919 said:


> Definitely..
> 
> Ahh you ladies will have fun. Better ring the coffee shop and book the whole place out with all the little bubs that are gonna be in tow! lol

Let me know when you want to meet hun and we'll arrange something. x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Noooo laura pull a sickie!


----------



## _Vicky_

not sure about the Tues as i may be travelling over that day - will let you know if I can make it nearer the time xx


----------



## Laura2919

Nut_Shake said:


> Noooo laura pull a sickie!

I wish but I cant.. :cry: I dont get paid for the first 3 days of any sick leave I take.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

:cry: Living in Africa sucks!


----------



## Nut_Shake

My hub will be going to Dubai on business for a week at the end of June, not sure of the dates yet. When he goes i will be staying with my mum who lives near lakeside, so shall we just keep it open ended for now, say end of June, then in the next couple of weeks we can pinpoint a date that hopefully most of us can make? xx

I_am_livid - oh yes poor you living in SA, a stunning country with gorgeous sunny weather!!!! :haha:


----------



## chetnaz

Nut_Shake said:


> My hub will be going to Dubai on business for a week at the end of June, not sure of the dates yet. When he goes i will be staying with my mum who lives near lakeside, so shall we just keep it open ended for now, say end of June, then in the next couple of weeks we can pinpoint a date that hopefully most of us can make? xx
> 
> I_am_livid - oh yes poor you living in SA, a stunning country with gorgeous sunny weather!!!! :haha:

Sounds like a plan! 

Livid, you should definately move to the UK, I agree, living in a lovely sunny country would suck! :) On a serious note, it's a real shame you cant be there too, would have loved to squeeze those chubby cheeks of your LO's, your little girl esp!


----------



## cazd

oooh there really is something about chubby cheeks isn't there!

I'm good whenever ladies... just let me know what day you choose.
Week days are fine and weekends are too - my man'd love the chance to hit the golf course instead of shopping with me :haha:


----------



## chetnaz

Hi ladies, for those of you who were interested in meeting up, are you all still interested? Also if anyone else would like to join us, the offer is still there. We had originally said end of June so I thought I'd bump this thread to remind you all and to make sure everyone is still in. x


----------



## Laura2919

Im working but hopefully the other girlies will see this. Have fun ladies.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oh yays! Sounds great to me, shall we throw a few dates around? How are the next 3 saturdays for people? And where did we decide on that we could all get to, lakeside was it?? xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Soo jealous ladies, would love to meet you all :( I'm up in Leicestershire..................then again, maybe us Midlands girls could arrange a get together? xxx

P.S - Think we should all gatecrash Livid's house in SA, fab opportunity for some travel lol. How's about it Liv? You equipped to accomodate around 15+ sets of twins and their families? hee hee. xxx


----------



## chetnaz

Nut_Shake said:


> Oh yays! Sounds great to me, shall we throw a few dates around? How are the next 3 saturdays for people? And where did we decide on that we could all get to, lakeside was it?? xxxx

Nat I'm so sad and have no life so any date suits me really :)


----------



## cazd

Lakesides great for me. Any day. In fact... Can't do this Saturday but any day after thy is fine with me. i'd love to meet up x


----------



## raquel1980

Can I join you?? I'm not far from Bluewater or Lakeside and would love to meet up with some other twin mummies!


----------



## chetnaz

raquel1980 said:


> Can I join you?? I'm not far from Bluewater or Lakeside and would love to meet up with some other twin mummies!

Course you can, the more the merrier!


----------



## Loopeylou

Hello all.. 

I'm not far either, so I may be able to pop along too.. 
If that's ok with everyone. ??

Hi naz it's lyn from Fridays group..


----------



## chrissy&marty

im heading up a westmidlands meet this weekend!! everyone welcome xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh Lizzie D I am in the midlands hehehehehe


----------



## chetnaz

Loopeylou said:


> Hello all..
> 
> I'm not far either, so I may be able to pop along too..
> If that's ok with everyone. ??
> 
> Hi naz it's lyn from Fridays group..

Hi Lyn, it'll be great to see you there. x


----------



## chetnaz

Ok so shall we try and arrange a date and time? Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Nut_Shake

How is sat 2nd july for everyone??


----------



## chetnaz

2nd july isnt good for me as the twins first birthday is on the 3rd so I'll be busy preparing things for their party. what about next sat 25th?


----------



## Nut_Shake

I think 25th should be good for me xx


----------



## _Vicky_

NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YOU CANT DO A SATURDAY - booooooo ok maybe next time then lol 

xxx


----------



## chetnaz

Well it doesnt have to be a saturday for me vicky. Nat can you do a weekday? Vicky suggest a day/date. What about the rest of you lovely ladies?


----------



## _Vicky_

ookkk I am heading over to Essex on Monday the 27th - but tbh the only date I can do nat couldnt lol which is the wednesday - or maybe I could do tues?


----------



## chetnaz

Nat can you do tues? any day is fine by me as I have no life! lol


----------



## _Vicky_

hehe @chetnez


----------



## _Vicky_

ok can do the Tues 28th or Wed 29th - just my mum may come too if thats ok?


----------



## chetnaz

thats fine by me. extra pair of hands to hold (many) crying babies! lol. I'm actually slightly worried about how theyll behave. When I first started this thread with the suggestion of meeting up, my two were quite happy being in their pram, but since then they hate being tied down and only happy if the pram is on the move! Hope they behave!


----------



## _Vicky_

mine are exactly the same dont worry we can laugh hysterically together lol

I havent been to lakeside for over ten years is there still the forecourt on the top floor with all the food palces? Have you arranged a place to meet yet? Is there a soft play place there at all or maybe that would be harder to manage hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## chetnaz

Yes to food court, not sure about soft play area, i dont think there is. Ooooh getting excited now, cant wait to see you all :D


----------



## _Vicky_

actually thinking about it soft play would be a nightmare hehee we would be severely outnumbered!!!! I have to warn you sometimes the only way to keep my demando children happy is to sing ........... alltogether now 'row,row,row your boat' hehehehehehehehehe (am i scaring you yet)


----------



## _Vicky_

the key in my expereince to meeting friends is to aim low and talk fast hehehe - ie coffee is more realistic to plan rather than lunch, dont do it when they are tired thinking they will sleep (mine just get really moody as they hate sleeping when out and about) oh and put another shot of vodka on your cornflakes and laugh it off xx


----------



## raquel1980

Hi there - I could do Tuesday 28th but the Wednesday would be a bit more difficult for me but not a total no-go. 

Hannah and Max are being total horrors at the moment, I really hope they behave just a little bit so I can at least talk to you for a few minutes!!


----------



## raquel1980

_Vicky_ said:


> the key in my expereince to meeting friends is to aim low and talk fast hehehe - ie coffee is more realistic to plan rather than lunch, dont do it when they are tired thinking they will sleep (mine just get really moody as they hate sleeping when out and about) oh and put another shot of vodka on your cornflakes and laugh it off xx

:haha: You read my mind, my 2 don't really sleep when we're out either. Ideal timing for me would probably be 2 o'clock ish so that they will have had their morning nap and lunch at home before venturing out - how does that work for you guys?


----------



## _Vicky_

2pm would work for me - giving me about an hour then home (mums) for 4pm tea lol


----------



## chetnaz

You do make me laugh vicky! Vodka in their cornflakes! Usually the vodka is in mine, but hey, i'll try anything once, i'll give it a whirl! As for singing, funny you say that cos i sometimes need to resort to singing too, only difference is, mine is in Turkish!! hehehe


----------



## Nut_Shake

Tues should be good for me! Xx


----------



## chetnaz

Woooo Nat that's great! Looks like we've got a date! Cazd, can you make it for the 28th? I know you were interested in joining us when I first posted this - hope you can still make it. 28th at 2pm is good for me too ladies! x


----------



## _Vicky_

whoop whoop 28th it is yay!! Are we meeting in the food court then?


----------



## Nut_Shake

I hope so! FOOD!! Ill stay at my mums for a couple of nights that week as she lives near lakeside. However that prob means she will want to come... Would that be ok with you guys?? She's very cool and chilled, like me i suppose, lol!


----------



## raquel1980

Nut_Shake said:


> I hope so! FOOD!! Ill stay at my mums for a couple of nights that week as she lives near lakeside. However that prob means she will want to come... Would that be ok with you guys?? She's very cool and chilled, like me i suppose, lol!

Definitely, the more pairs of hands the better. I'm usually with my Dad on Tuesday's but somehow I don't think he'd enjoy it :haha:


----------



## _Vicky_

my mums coming too Nat xxx


----------



## chetnaz

Can i bring my mummy too? :haha: At least I know i have someone to hold one of my monkeys if they are both screaming! This is turning out to be "bring your mum day"! :haha:


----------



## _Vicky_

haha alll mummies welcome


----------



## cazd

Yay. I'll see if I can drag my mum along too :rofl:

28th June? As in v soon?
V exciting! Mine could flip out at any moment but they're still little so if all else fails a good bit of @@ usually sorts them out.

The food courts a good idea. On a weekday it should be quiet enough for us to find enough space.

One question though... I hVent been to lakeside since I had the twins. Where's the best place for family parking?


----------



## _Vicky_

hahaha i just found this about parking - out of 13,000 spaces they have 38!!!!!! 


Parent and Child 
All our car parks provide easy, safe and direct access into the centre for shoppers with little ones. There are 38 Parent and Child spaces in Car Park Red, over levels 1 and 2, plus 8 more spaces in Car Park 5.

I think my boys are the oldest coming so if anyone needs any help getting out of cars or anything - I remember how hard it is when they are little then I am more than happy to help. 

Can everyone coming please pm me their numbers so we can text on the day - my text will i guarenteee be 'running late the boys decided to throw thier lunch around rather than eat it!!!!


----------



## cazd

38?! That's ridiculous! 
At least bluewater made an effort :haha:

Number PM'd

Are any of you guys on FB? I don't know how to do it but you can have multi-way conversations on there... :shrug:


----------



## Loopeylou

oh I cant do tuesday..:(
My daughter has hospital at 3:30pm.. Never next time..x


----------



## _Vicky_

cazd said:


> 38?! That's ridiculous!
> At least bluewater made an effort :haha:
> 
> Number PM'd
> 
> Are any of you guys on FB? I don't know how to do it but you can have multi-way conversations on there... :shrug:

oohh got your number and sent you mine. 

we are doing a fb message atm - mostly chetnez and I scaring people with young twins on the perils of toddler tiwns mwahahahahahaha - now seriously I really and a facebook idiot and dont even know how to find people!!! Am sure nat or chetnez (what is your real name) will know how to add you in!!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

Loopeylou said:


> oh I cant do tuesday..:(
> My daughter has hospital at 3:30pm.. Never next time..x

ooohhh nooooooo - sorry you cant come xxx


----------



## cazd

Well hoPefully it'll all go well next week & you can come along when we meet up next time :dance:


----------

